# Getting around DIFC



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Am currently living on SZR in DIFC and my have been looking at other buildings around that area to move to once my years rent is up. For my budget, there seem to be some nice places in Park Towers and Index Tower, however does anyone know if it is actually possible to find a walking route from these buildings to the financial metro stop. It would be so simple if there was a footpath from park tower, down the side of liberty house and through to SZR but there doesn't seem to be a path, road, anything! 

Help!


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

manchesterborn said:


> Am currently living on SZR in DIFC and my have been looking at other buildings around that area to move to once my years rent is up. For my budget, there seem to be some nice places in Park Towers and Index Tower, however does anyone know if it is actually possible to find a walking route from these buildings to the financial metro stop. It would be so simple if there was a footpath from park tower, down the side of liberty house and through to SZR but there doesn't seem to be a path, road, anything!
> 
> Help!


Yeah, at the moment there is zero path because of the deep excavation, so if you want to stay both close to the DIFC and reasonably close to the metro the best option would be Sky Gardens (which is still quite a walk from Emirates towers).


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hmm yea is daft that there is no walk through at all as otherwise Park Tower or Index would be perfect. Sky gardens is a bit out of the way unfortunately. 

On dubizzle, when I search for properties, what area/neighbourhood should I put in if I am looking for apartments on the other side of SZR - such as blue tower, al hawai tower etc as that side of the road never seems to come up when I serch under diff or emirates towers...

So does anyone on here actually live in either park tower or index?


----------



## iregbnz (May 14, 2012)

manchesterborn said:


> Hmm yea is daft that there is no walk through at all as otherwise Park Tower or Index would be perfect. Sky gardens is a bit out of the way unfortunately.
> 
> On dubizzle, when I search for properties, what area/neighbourhood should I put in if I am looking for apartments on the other side of SZR - such as blue tower, al hawai tower etc as that side of the road never seems to come up when I serch under diff or emirates towers...
> 
> So does anyone on here actually live in either park tower or index?


I live in Park Towers A and work in DHCC and it takes around 12 -15 minutes to walk from Park Towers to the Emirates Towers Metro station
round two minutes of this can be done in DIFC itself so you can get a little air conditioning on the way

Park Towers is nice but a little empty at present the pool is nice and outdoors but the gym a little small
It is about a twenty minute walk to Dubai Mall 

Hope this helps


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

15mins wak to the metro - that is a bit dull really...especially since Fianancial Metro station is in a straight line just 1 block away...well if there was a path!

Is chiller included witin the price of your place in Park Towers? Are all of the facilities 'finished' as whilst Index is a brilliant tower, it currently has no pool....


----------



## iregbnz (May 14, 2012)

manchesterborn said:


> 15mins wak to the metro - that is a bit dull really...especially since Fianancial Metro station is in a straight line just 1 block away...well if there was a path!
> 
> Is chiller included witin the price of your place in Park Towers? Are all of the facilities 'finished' as whilst Index is a brilliant tower, it currently has no pool....


Chiller is not included in the price
All the amenities like tennis court gym and pool are finished but there is still a fair amount of work to be done outside and some inside to finish things off 

There are no shops etc in the building yet as the occupancy rate is not up to the levels needed


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

manchesterborn said:


> 15mins wak to the metro - that is a bit dull really...especially since Fianancial Metro station is in a straight line just 1 block away...well if there was a path!


Curious if there have been any changes to ones ability to walk to the Metro. Certainly a lot of places coming on the market in Park Tower and the prices look pretty good. But one of the main reasons I would move down there is so my OH could get to work easily via the Metro.

Yet another only in Dubai thing, where else do they build a high rise next to a metro station and not provide a way to walk there


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

fcjb1970 said:


> Curious if there have been any changes to ones ability to walk to the Metro. Certainly a lot of places coming on the market in Park Tower and the prices look pretty good. But one of the main reasons I would move down there is so my OH could get to work easily via the Metro.
> 
> Yet another only in Dubai thing, where else do they build a high rise next to a metro station and not provide a way to walk there


Bump. Any info would be appreciated, I would just go look but I am in Singapore and will need to get a place really quick upon my return. Trying to determine if how high I should be considering Park Tower. 

Cheers


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Has a route now opened between Park Towers and the Metro? The listings on Dubizzle etc say that it is a 2 min walk to the Metro station. If this is the case for Park Towers any ideas if that applies to Index too?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Has a route now opened between Park Towers and the Metro? The listings on Dubizzle etc say that it is a 2 min walk to the Metro station. If this is the case for Park Towers any ideas if that applies to Index too?


When I looked in December you still had to walk around a construction site, there was no convenient route. Personally, I found Park Tower a pretty miserable building. The apartment layouts are poor, too much windows, and the place feels like a ghost town because it is still not even half full and the retail space is empty at the ground floor. If looking in that general area I think just suck it up and spend the extra money and move downtown


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I see the Park Towers from my office on SZR, didn't even realise it was occupied ... ghost town indeed.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> When I looked in December you still had to walk around a construction site, there was no convenient route. Personally, I found Park Tower a pretty miserable building. The apartment layouts are poor, too much windows, and the place feels like a ghost town because it is still not even half full and the retail space is empty at the ground floor. If looking in that general area I think just suck it up and spend the extra money and move downtown


I already live in Downtown and am looking to move out.  My apartment is pretty nice, so I'm only going to move out if something exceptional comes available I guess. Don't want to move just for the sake of doing so. 

However, I think it is going to be horrendous there for next couple of years, a lot of building work has been approved. I was looking at Maze Tower as best option, but no apartments are available there until June which is no good to me. 

Main grip with mine is the 10 minute walk to the metro, if it is that far away across a building site then there is no point moving into Park or Index as I'm financially worse off and no closer to transport.


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Has a route now opened between Park Towers and the Metro? The listings on Dubizzle etc say that it is a 2 min walk to the Metro station. If this is the case for Park Towers any ideas if that applies to Index too?


Hi- still no route through to the metro for Park or Index Tower 

closest metro is emirates...walking through DIFC to keep cool for part of the route makes the 10 minute walk less uncomfortable in the summer months!! For the rest of the year the short walk isnt too problematic.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

coconut_shy said:


> Hi- still no route through to the metro for Park or Index Tower
> 
> closest metro is emirates...walking through DIFC to keep cool for part of the route makes the 10 minute walk less uncomfortable in the summer months!! For the rest of the year the short walk isnt too problematic.


Thanks for that. They are off the list of potentials I reckon.


----------



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

I looked at both Park Towers and Emirates Financial towers for offices (they're mixed blocks) and though that Emirates Financial towers was MUCH nicer inside.

Index Tower has nice, light apartments.

IMO the whole area will only be good for living when they connect all the underground parts that they're currently working on.

I just moved out of Old Town (way too dark) into Old Town Island. If you're considering Downtown, Residences and Lofts are the nicest. Claren Tower, 8 Boulevard, 39 Boulevard etc are all similar.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

celticcavegirl said:


> I looked at both Park Towers and Emirates Financial towers for offices (they're mixed blocks) and though that Emirates Financial towers was MUCH nicer inside.
> 
> Index Tower has nice, light apartments.
> 
> ...


I would disagree about Lofts. I thought apartments were smaller than others for the prices. Location is good to get to Metro but not for much else. Not very convenient to mall or park, no grocery within a short walk and less restaurants close by


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Thanks for that. They are off the list of potentials I reckon.


There is Limestone House, next to the RItz. I had a look at the apartments there. They are very large and modern and very closer to the metro


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

coconut_shy said:


> There is Limestone House, next to the RItz. I had a look at the apartments there. They are very large and modern and very closer to the metro


And only about twice what I want to pay. :heh:

The company my landlord uses to manage the property just contacted me this morning to give me a months notice to vacate the premises as she no longer wishes to rent it out. 

I know I can stay for another 12 months, I'm just not sure I really want to. Could use this as the excuse to find the next place. I'm as tempted to stay though, just to screw with the company, they are beyond useless.


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

Windsweptdragon said:


> And only about twice what I want to pay. :heh:
> 
> The company my landlord uses to manage the property just contacted me this morning to give me a months notice to vacate the premises as she no longer wishes to rent it out.
> 
> I know I can stay for another 12 months, I'm just not sure I really want to. Could use this as the excuse to find the next place. I'm as tempted to stay though, just to screw with the company, they are beyond useless.


Yes- I remember they were similar in price to emirates towers. They were willing to come down considerably after a bit of hard haggling though 

It really is a hassle to move once settled- the rents really are rising year on year too.


----------



## LNO2013 (Jun 20, 2013)

At first sight, Sky Gardens seems to be a nice option. However you will see that nothing works properly there... TERRIBLE management (specially if it is managed by Mazaya), horrible maintenance! I lived there for 6 months and decided to move before end of contract. It's been 4 months that I've been waiting for my security deposit and every time is a new excuse from Mazaya!


----------



## FlyingD (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm considering an apartment in Park Towers - can anyone update regarding a walkaway between the tower and the metro station?


----------

